# Question for 'from home' Product Photographers



## Stormie1126 (May 1, 2019)

Hey y'all.

I have a question for those of you who do product photography from home (preferably on a full time or near full time basis).

A family member suggested I look into doing this as a career, since I've been struggling to figure that part of my life out for a while now, and I've done a little research on it, and I'm intrigued, at the least. However, one bit of information I can't seem to find is how the people who do the job from their own home studios schedule themselves/their work hours, both in terms of day to day and how they manage their schedule so as to not overbook with clients...I guess another way to phrase the question would be, how far in advance do you schedule yourself (and by extension how much time do you set aside for each client/job)?

Thanks in advance to anyone who replies.

Edit, in light of response(s) to this: I expect it would be time based, so maybe a third way to phrase the question is: How long do clients *expect* you to take? (Again, I realize this will be based on size of job, but in terms of averages, for what y'all have experienced as a 'usual' job?)


----------



## pixmedic (May 1, 2019)

most of that answer will be determined by how quickly you can produce an acceptable product for the client. 
you will have to know how quickly you can shoot, edit, and deliver product shots, and based on how many products/shots the client wants, know how long it will take you to deliver it.  schedule as much as you want or are capable of delivering on time and set aside whatever time is needed to produce what you have been contracted for...work as long as it takes to deliver as promised.


----------



## Stormie1126 (May 1, 2019)

@pixmedic OP edited in light of your response.


----------



## Stormie1126 (May 15, 2019)

Bump


----------



## TreeofLifeStairs (May 15, 2019)

I think you’ll be the only one that can answer that question and it may take quite a bit of experience to hone it.

If you’re just starting out you probably won’t have to worry about over booking yourself. It’s probably wise to start out by doing it on the side (keeping your day job). Then if your business thrives there will be a time when you’ll have to transition to making it full time because you’re schedule can’t hold both jobs.


----------



## Stormie1126 (May 16, 2019)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I think you’ll be the only one that can answer that question and it may take quite a bit of experience to hone it.
> 
> If you’re just starting out you probably won’t have to worry about over booking yourself. It’s probably wise to start out by doing it on the side (keeping your day job). Then if your business thrives there will be a time when you’ll have to transition to making it full time because you’re schedule can’t hold both jobs.



I don't have a day job. That's why I'm trying to look into this; I don't really have what you'd call a vested interest or passion in photography, but this is the only thing that's come to my attention to do to make some money that I'm not actively and vehemently opposed to. Kind of a 'may as well look into it at least, I guess?' Like I said, I get that a lot of it is down to specifics of ability and the specifics of what the customer wants, but I'm trying to get a rough idea before starting so I know what to expect; hence the edit to the OP and asking more specifically: 



Stormie1126 said:


> How long do clients *expect* you to take? (Again, I realize this will be based on size of job, but in terms of averages, for what y'all have experienced as a 'usual' job?)


----------



## Original katomi (May 16, 2019)

Keep records of, how,what, who .. keep records of expense and income
how much did it cost, take to do rem to add a little time to cover the unexpected 
What went wrong,righter to add. % to cover cost of replacing kit or things getting broken
Who paid on time, was pleased, was picky, did not pay,not so pleased, 
And watch out for those Can you just jobs esp the ones they tack on to the original job.
Been there in the past, you will be amazed at how much records like that can help.
ESP when tax man (UK) comes knocking


----------



## Original katomi (May 16, 2019)

Re post #6
Maybe you could do some product photography of items in your home and build up a portfolio as well as the experience before jumping in the deep end


----------



## jogesh debnath (Jun 24, 2019)

TreeofLifeStairs said:


> I think you’ll be the only one that can answer that question and it may take quite a bit of experience to hone it.
> 
> If you’re just starting out you probably won’t have to worry about over booking yourself. It’s probably wise to start out by doing it on the side (keeping your day job). Then if your business thrives there will be a time when you’ll have to transition to making it full time because you’re schedule can’t hold both jobs.


Agree with You.


----------

